# Sir David Attenbourgh



## Murloc (Jul 26, 2012)

Does anyone else know who he is?

For years I have idolized him, and made many, many random nature clps with a friend of mine mimicking his powder blue shirt, kaki pants, and British accent. often we have thrown videos together for fun, where it cuts off mid sentence and we are just on another part of the world lol... You would understand if you knew his works.

Aside from always poking fun, he is a remarkable man. If you have ever seen a nature show, odds are that he is narrating it. He did the narrative for Planet Earth, and I have the version of Life that is nattiated by him, not Opraha Windfrey. 

His works are not new. He has been traveling the world, making documentaries of ALL wild life on this planet since he was young. I have many of his documentaries dating back to the 60's. He has had a hand in exploring and producing almost everything related to nature, and laid the foundation for countless scientific studies crossing every single Ecosystem. 

Not many people know of him, but they have more then likely seen or heard him in their life. My favorite series he did was called "Life in Cold Blood" and is a 5 part documentary on reptiles. Is it quite " extrodonary " haha. All his documentaries have some kind of "life" theme, and many senes that were shot with him on site in his own works, we're used in the making of Planet Earth and Life. I could go on and on and on about how vast his work has been, and how much he has contributed to the natural world, it is shocking what he has accomplished in his life. So if you don't know who he is, I would encourage you to look him up.

One last thing about him... For years a friend and I always related him to the actor who played the grandfather in The Lost World: Jurrasic Park. We would always make jokes of how that man was his alter ego, how they looked the same, acted the same, talked the same ect... Well, one day I went to look up who the actress was who played his granddaughter in the movie. When I came across the casting list, the grand father was played by an actor named Richard Attenbourgh. I thought there is no way they are related.... But upon further research I found that Richard Attenbourgh was his brother!!! This fact was literally a life changing finding in my life lol. 

So, if you like ANY aspect of nature ( which everyone here at least likes fish ), check him out, he is an " extraordinary " person. There are many underated modern Biologists, Scientists, Herpotolgists, or just plain experts in the field of science / nature / the natural world that I have a lot of respect for, but David Attenbourgh is my favorite.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

I really do enjoy his nature videos and have seen many. That being said I have one dislike. I ABSOLUTELY hate penguins. I dont like birds in the first place and penguins are the worst! Allow me to explain this. A few years ago every new nature show, kids movies, news was penguins this and penguins that. I got so tired of hearing about that I stopped watching nature shows for a year. In my opinion we should be mass producing leopard seals..I would sponsor the campaign.

Aaannnyways, whenever I hear his voice in a documentary it reminds me of penguins. Its crazy...I know.


----------



## Murloc (Jul 26, 2012)

grogan said:


> I really do enjoy his nature videos and have seen many. That being said I have one dislike. I ABSOLUTELY hate penguins. I dont like birds in the first place and penguins are the worst! Allow me to explain this. A few years ago every new nature show, kids movies, news was penguins this and penguins that. I got so tired of hearing about that I stopped watching nature shows for a year. In my opinion we should be mass producing leopard seals..I would sponsor the campaign.
> 
> Aaannnyways, whenever I hear his voice in a documentary it reminds me of penguins. Its crazy...I know.


LOL! I thought I was the only person who just does not care for penguins... Because of the same reason, they were over played forever! D.A. did do the voice over for a big penguin show.. I never watched it. I know, everyone thinks they are so cute, and so great. They are just fat birds that waddle around on ice!!! The one thing they do that does impress me is how they swim underwater. The way they look like they are flying and how fast and agile they become, but no one ever focuses on that aspect of them haha.

I am not a huge fan of birds either, my friend always wants me to watch D.A.'s documentary " The Life of Birds " but I am like ehhh... I like birds of prey, especially the little "sparrow hawks" or American Kestrel. We have a lot around here, and I have got to meet a few falconers who have them because that is the normal beginner bird for them. So I have got to hold them, and see them in action. They are really cool, like mini jet fighters. I also always hated crows, until I had one as a pet. They make awesome pets, and are very smart. My sister had one growing up that she rescued and that bird was just like a flying ultra smart dog / monkey. I took in an injured crow a year and a half ago, it had a broken wing, and an infected eye that it ended up losing. A friend of mine had it stuck in their fountain in their front yard. I took him in as a juvenile, and he made a great recovery. I only fixed him up because I wanted him as a pet. And he was awesome, he followed me around, hung out with me, brought me shiny things he would find, and would hitch rides on my dog's back to get around because he could not fly. Then one day I left him outside overnight and he died the EXACT same way my sister's old crow did; he was eaten by an owl. I was so bummed. 

Here is Jack: 

























*But I seriously digress... *
Why mass producing leopard seals? For their awesome fur? Great tasting blubber that also makes great wax and clean burning fuel? Or the fact that they stright up murder penguins with no mercy? hahah...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have listened to the voice of david attenburough for decades...he is the best known narrator in the world....


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Thoroughly enjoy his narration of the Planet Earth Blu-ray.


----------



## fishtankguy (Aug 3, 2012)

OMG! I want a pet crow! How can I get one?!... and would it hurt my cockatiel?


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Yup, murder penguins!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Attenborogh's brother? HA! Awesome.

The voice of the roaring TRex, the roar itself that is, was by a california sealion. That sealion lives in Ft Walton beach, FL and is named Kyle. He stars in a show at the Gulfarium. He's a bit of a primadonna and bites, though, so don't go asking him for his autograph. Still, it's pretty cool to hear him let loose a mighty roar. Visitors to the Gulfarium always get a look of recogniton on their faces, knowing that they know that roar from somewhere...

I had a pet crow once, and we used to keep a few at the Zoo. They're just beyond cool.


----------



## fishtankguy (Aug 3, 2012)

Maybe I will just go in my from yard and shoot one a few times with my BB gun. Then I can keep it as a pet...... JK


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

interesting way to get a pet...you should try to get a pet grizzly that way......lol


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Hate O's narration. Not sure why, just hate it. Don't mind her talk show. Life was better on BBC. 

I don't hate penguins specifically, but I got mad when the GA aquarium put in mammals (sea lions, otters, dolphins, belugas), reptiles (alligators, turtles) and birds (penguins) instead of more fish. Somewhere in my mind I believe that aquariums are for FISH. Anything else is a waste of water. The Shedd also made me mad when they replaced fish tanks with gift store and half-full frog and snake things. 

When the GA aquarium first opened, they didn't have the all the mammals yet, so they had fish in the tanks so they wouldn't look empty. But when the otters came, they removed the fish and chlorinated the water. I later learned that the alligator/turtle tank had a history of killing fish (likely a toxic decor), so the conversion was a necessity. 

I can watch a half-hour penguin show, but not a whole movie. That's too much. Penguins are sort of boring. One chick at a time? Much more fun to watch a pair of cichlids try to corral a couple hundred.


----------



## fishtankguy (Aug 3, 2012)

I would but there are no bears in my yard.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

maybe no grizzlys but there are black bears..they just aren't in your yard yet...we'll just put up a sign...
"bear wanted for pet ; inquire within"..lol


----------



## Murloc (Jul 26, 2012)

lohachata said:


> i have listened to the voice of david attenburough for decades...he is the best known narrator in the world....


Awesome.. You think he is better then Morgan Freeman? Lol



fishtankguy said:


> OMG! I want a pet crow! How can I get one?!... and would it hurt my cockatiel?


I think a cockatiel could beat up in a crow... They may be pals, they may not :/
The best ( and honestly one of the only ) ways to get a crow is to find an injuried one at random, or better yet just be known as a wild animal catcher to all your friends and then they will call you when they stumble upon them. You can also try a local animal rescue location, they may pass one on that can not be put back into the wild. If they break a wing, they have a slim chance of gaining the ability to fly again. Mine could still soar and glide down hills which was cool. My sheds are down a small hill from my house, so when I would walk down there the 1st crow ( Lenore ) would glide down and land on my shoulder. Such an awesome pet. Be careful though, crows are illegal to own in many states, where as Ravens are not so you have to be able to tell the difference ( crows are smaller and have one less pinion feather, so it is a matter of opinion  ), some states you have to be a falconer to own a Raven.



TheOldSalt said:


> Attenborogh's brother? HA! Awesome.
> 
> The voice of the roaring TRex, the roar itself that is, was by a california sealion. That sealion lives in Ft Walton beach, FL and is named Kyle. He stars in a show at the Gulfarium. He's a bit of a primadonna and bites, though, so don't go asking him for his autograph. Still, it's pretty cool to hear him let loose a mighty roar. Visitors to the Gulfarium always get a look of recogniton on their faces, knowing that they know that roar from somewhere...
> 
> I had a pet crow once, and we used to keep a few at the Zoo. They're just beyond cool.


That is awesome, I would love to see that, I bet some people freak out if they hear it and don't see it haha.



emc7 said:


> Hate O's narration. Not sure why, just hate it. Don't mind her talk show. Life was better on BBC.
> 
> I don't hate penguins specifically, but I got mad when the GA aquarium put in mammals (sea lions, otters, dolphins, belugas), reptiles (alligators, turtles) and birds (penguins) instead of more fish. Somewhere in my mind I believe that aquariums are for FISH. Anything else is a waste of water. The Shedd also made me mad when they replaced fish tanks with gift store and half-full frog and snake things.
> 
> ...


Same. When I found out life was narated by O.W., I was pissed till I found out that was only for Americans, and you could order it with the voice over Knight Attenbourgh. 

That is a shame about the aquarium, I am in Long Beach staying literally one block from The Aquarium of the Pacific, I have been before and will most likely go one of these days I am here. They have a massive collection of fish, it was the first place as a kid I got to see Weedy Sea Dragons. They added Lorikeets, and Otters, and I don't know what else but I agree, I would go to the zoo if I wanted to see those things! The shark exhibit was cool from what I can remember, I recall the sharks being fed, and the speed and power in which they chomped their food was intense enough to shake the glass in the lower viewing section. I was impressed.


----------



## fishtankguy (Aug 3, 2012)

It's illegal to own a wild crow where I am. That wouldn't stop me from keeping one if i found it injured though.


----------

